# Clash of Kings



## Diabolical666 (May 5, 2015)

Who plays? what alliance are you in?


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 9, 2015)

Im a leader of an alliance ...I need players


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 11, 2015)

my alliance


----------



## King Arthur (May 12, 2015)

is this some kind of shit version of civilization??


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> is this some kind of shit version of civilization??


dont know what that is


----------



## King Arthur (May 12, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> dont know what that is


On a serious note, is it just a time waster or is there some actual game involved to it? Is it like one of those facebook games where you just click every half hour or whatever or is it an actual video game.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 13, 2015)

You are basically farming and upgrading your castle and building troops for the events that go on on the weekends. Like, last weekend it was kill event (kill your enemies)My alliance destroyed 2 other alliances during this event. Theres more too it then just that, theres little games inside the game as well. THis isnt just a fb game its an app also


----------

